# Looking for Blucky "spiff up" site



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

There is someone (I think a "she") that had a great technique for making the Blucky look more realistic and aged. I don't mean the various corpsing techiques, but working on the skull, ribs, forearms, etc.

I want at least one Blucky to look like an OLD skeleton, with a wisp of hair and maybe some tiny patches of flesh left. I also want to have an aged Blucky hanging from a limb, pointing his hand in a certain direction.

Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/bluckies.html

And this one is titled corpsing a blucky butit actually shows modifications to make the blucky look more realistic. http://www.spookylake.com/corpsing_a_blucky.htm


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the links, Johnny. I hadn't seen that first one before. The one I remember showed one blucky all "done up" in a chair in her kitchen, and a "stock" blucky next to it.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah use halloween queens for the pointing blucky....as for the aged one I really like the way spooky lake does it at the beginning with the cutting out the ribs and such....but Ive never seen one with one done sitting next to a not done one


----------

